# Programming Java Bluetooth



## cbl2001 (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi,

For my course I need to (quickly) develop a simple App to scan for Bluetooth devices. preferabbly, this would be done in Java (as I know Java), or I would have to learn Objective-C in some form.

Can I ask if anybody knows either:

1) Is this possible with java on mac? From what I have found online, MIDP isn't available, so I guess I would have to use Cocoa-Java, so...

2)...can anyone point me to some good tutorials on either Cocoa-ObjC or Cocoa-Java??

Thanks in advance!
Chris
--
www.chrisblunt.com


----------



## quiksan (Oct 22, 2004)

I can't tell you anything specifically to help, but check this link:
http://www.akuaku.org/archives/2004/10/bluetooth_gps_m.shtml

this guy did some amazing stuff with java, bluetooth, AND GPS, and all on his mac if I remember reading his blog correctly.


he sounds like he's pretty cool about helping shed the light to others.
hope that helps!


----------



## cbl2001 (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanks for your help! I've played around more with this idea, and it seems Java is probably not the best platform 

So I've begun learning obj-c, very basics of. I've managed to get a button that brings up the search device requester (wow!). However, this doesn't really suit the needs of my project, unless it is possible for the requester to return an array of every device it found, not just the selected device?

Anyone know if this is possible?! I can't seem to see any way of manually scanning for devices, so this is the only idea I can think of....   

Cheers!
Chris
--
www.chrisblunt.com


----------

